# welche fischerzeitschrift in österreich?



## löti (28. Dezember 2003)

welchen fischerzeitschrift würdet ihr aus österreichischer sicht (binnenfischerei) empfehlen? ich hab schon ewig (mind. 15 jahre) keine mehr gelesen ... und das waren alte exemplare von meinem vater am dachboden ... 

ich möchte mir eine für ein jahr abonieren - weiß aber nicht welche. blinker, fisch&fang, oder würdet ihr mir andere empfehlen?

lg
löti


----------



## gismowolf (28. Dezember 2003)

löti!
Die Beste hast Du schon abonniert=Anglerpraxis,das Online-Magazin!Ich habe in einem anderen Magazin noch nie zwei
Beiträge,die die Fischerei in Österreich betreffen,lesen können!
Habe zur Zeit auch kein Abonnement,da die aktuellsten Themen
ja am Board diskutiert werden!Und wenn ich wirklich etwas Zeit übrig habe,binde ich Fliegen,Nymphen und Streamer oder laß mir wieder was Neues einfallen und im Hintergrund steht die Startseite des AB.


----------



## löti (28. Dezember 2003)

bei mir wär es interessant, auf dienstreisen (bin ab 19.1.04 für 2 monate in holland) ... es bleibt zwar sowiso kaum etwas zeit, aber falls doch wär es ein erholsamer ausgleich


----------



## gismowolf (28. Dezember 2003)

löti!
Ich darf und möchte ja hier keine Werbung betreiben.Aber 
diese Magazine leben hauptsächlich von der Werbung und die ist in den letzten Jahren um Vieles mehr geworden,so wie bei unserem ORF!Wenn Du Lesestoff brauchst,sag`s nur,ich hab 
etliche Ordner und Schachteln von alten und älteren Exemplaren,
die ich Dir gerne geben kann!


----------



## löti (28. Dezember 2003)

ok ... wenn das so ist, werde ich es lieber bleiben lassen ... danke für das angebot - komme gerne mal darauf zurück!


----------



## Megarun (28. Dezember 2003)

...moin löti...
...teste doch `mal son Mini-Abo an. Drei Zeitschriften und ein Geschenk. Wenn es nicht pläsiert: !Rechtzeitig kündigen!
ZB. Blinker gibt `ne Photonenlampe dazu. (kann man in jedem Fall behalten)


Gruß...


----------



## angeltreff (28. Dezember 2003)

"Setzkescher", die mit den geilen Fischen, äh ...


----------



## rob (28. Dezember 2003)

@angeltreff!!!du kennst die zeitung mit den geilen fischen?!!:m
meine lieblings lektüre:q


----------



## angeltreff (28. Dezember 2003)

Klar kenne ich die, immer wenn ich in Österreich bin hole ich mir eine.


----------



## löti (28. Dezember 2003)

danke für die tip's ... werde mir das ganze durch den kopf gehen lassen ...


----------

